# Project Microskiff



## baileyshawn (May 23, 2013)

Here is my new project Microskiff its a 15' 2" wagner hull with a small tunnel hull and a 15hp Suzuki Tiller still have alot i want/am going to do with it and will add photos ass work gets done to it.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Great canvas. 

Keep the pics coming


----------

